# New Hedgehog



## HedgeHogSTAR (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey,

I just got a Hedgehog yesterday.

He is very scared/shy, when i pick him up he huffs and curls into a ball and wont come out. Hes about 8 months to a year.

I went to his cage last night when he cam out and put my finger in the cage, he smelt it and i spoke softly, he huffed and went back to his hide.

Why is he so scared, will it take long for him to get used to me, will he ever be friendly? I would really like to gain his trust, i really love Hedgehogs.

It would also be greatly appreciated for other information aswell!

Thank you.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hiya,

Hedgehogs are naturally very shy animals so this is completely normal. The best thing to do is to pick him up and hold him quietly until he uncurls (hopefully only after a minute or so, but it may take a few mins!) and then feed him some lovely treats, mine go nuts for mealworms so thats what i give them only when im handling them, never in the cage. So they learn to associate me handling them with something positive  

Its best not to put fingers in the cage and let him sniff, I would just go right in and pick him up.


----------



## HedgeHogSTAR (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya, i know their shy.

Its just hes very... twitchy and always trying to hide.
When hes on my bed, he tries to go somewhere, somewhere i dont know where hes trying to go, sometimes he even falls off my bed...( i have carpeting ).

Do you think that he will come around, hes already almost a year old, i don't think hes been with humans much, very shy / scared.

Hes also a bit chubby, he never had a wheel in the pet store.

Im just hoping he will come around to love me, do you think it can happen? ( since he is almost a year old ).

Here's a picture:


----------

